# Under Modified Malts



## Jethro (7/6/04)

Just trying my first all grain with 5kg Hoepfner pils is this a under modified malt. ( is it necissarry to do a step mash or should I do a Infusion mash) The girly at the HBS didn't have a clue. Cheers 
Jethro


----------



## wessmith (7/6/04)

Jethro, Hoepfner Pilsner, like all other commercial base malts of today, is a fully modified malt and will work fine in a single infusion mash.

Wes.


----------



## Jethro (7/6/04)

Thanks wessmith I thought thatwould be the case, but after sourcing?making the gear required it would be my luck to total stuff up my first brew by using the wrong malt. Oh by the way is there much benifit in using imported German Malt or is the Aussie grain O.K. I am hoping to aim towards German Lagers
Cheers Jethro


----------



## wessmith (7/6/04)

The Joe White Export Pilsner is as good as the German imports in our opinion and we certainly recommend it as such to our Malt Craft customers. It is afterall an "export only malt" and is supplied to a leading European brewer. 

Wes.


----------



## Jethro (7/6/04)

Thanks again wessmith That bit of advice will save a few bucks how about the munich malt range? I was contemplating purchasing 25kg of pilson &25 kg of munich to keep me out of trouble for a while. with smaller amounts of speciallty malts for fest beers etc. what do you recon?
Cheers Jethro


----------



## Jovial_Monk (7/6/04)

The only undermodified malt I know about is Moravian Undermodified. Doubt that is available in Australia.

Jovial Monk


----------



## wessmith (7/6/04)

JM, your right that the so called "Moravian Malt" was the undermodified malt of old, but jeez, you would be hard pressed today to find anyone using it. Much better to describe the malt as "low Kolbach" (the EBC index of modification). Modern base malts are all well modified - around 42 to 48 Kolbach index. The old under modified malts would have been in the low to mid 30's Kolbach. Such malts will give good extract but also give enormous lautering and beer clarity problems - something that would not have bothered the brewers of yesteryear with their unfiltered pilsners etc.

Actually the Czech Republic maltsters are now owned by the French Soufflet Group and they dont even mention an "undermodified" product. I met with the rep from the then Tchecomalt Group from the Czech Republic at a brewing show in Germany 4 years ago just before they were taken over by the Soufflet Group and discussed the so called "undermodified malt" He indicated that hardly anyone today used it, preferring the well modified versions which of course the Czech maltsters produce in vast quantities.

Time moves on.

Wes.


----------



## sosman (7/6/04)

Jethro said:


> The girly at the HBS didn't have a clue.


 You shoulda just ordered 5 cougars.


----------



## Asher (8/6/04)

Over here in the West, someone in our club has organised a half tonne of malted barley from Kirin Maltsters. 
I'm guessing this malt is fully modified too just more dextrinous..... (does this statement make sense?) as not intended for all malt beer production....
I'm just wondering about recipe formulation and not quite sure where to start???

Any help/info?
Asher for now


----------



## Jovial_Monk (8/6/04)

Ummmm "not intended for all malt beer production"

You mean feed grade barley? If so it will be hellaceously high in proteins!

Can you give more details?

Jovial Monk


----------



## Asher (8/6/04)

Hi All...
Well a little more about the Kirin malt has come to light. (Ta Goat ;-))

below are the generic numbers for the malt. Will be able to get more accurate data once date of production is known (will have to speak to the buyer)

Moisture - 4.5% max
Extract 0.7mm grind - 73.0min
Wort Colour 3.3-4.1 EBC
INDEX OF MODIF. 34-40%
PSN (permanent soluble nitrogen in wort as % of extract) - 0.60 - 0.70
Diastase (IoB) - 55min

OK. I sort of understand the above. But would be interested in knowing more about the INDEX OF MODIFICATION and how this relates to other malts. Also the diastase (Diastic Power?) does this tell me anything about the protein levels, thus enzymes present for conversion?

Asher for now...


----------

